# Dating a washing machine



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

There are web sites that can tell you the manufacturer's date of a certain appliance given brand, model and serial number.

However I have a washer which I inherited at a property and I couldn't date them because the brand, model, serial once entered tells me it may have been manufactured in 1982 or 1999 or 2006. :huh:

It is a cloth washer. Brand is GE, model is WBB2090F1WW and serial ML148967G.

Any idea if I could date it better and what additional information may be needed?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

it seems kind of kinky but hey, to each their own.

why do you need to date the thing? 

if nothing else you might call GE customer service.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

your a pervert


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

It's a 2006 model.


----------



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

Search through any documents you were given for the house, or manuals, and you might find something. Manufacturer might know when it was built, when it was sold to a distributor or retailer, and which one, based on serial number. Then distributor or retailer might have a record of when it was sold, based on serial number or your address. In the alternative, your real estate record might show you the name of who owned the house then, and you can try to find them.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

nap said:


> it seems kind of kinky but hey, to each their own.
> 
> .


Similar minds run in the same gutter. That was also my first thought when I read the title:laughing:


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

Not necessary to search further. I'm 100% confident it was manufactured in 2006. First, I don't know where you got 1999 from but GE recycles their serial number date codes every 12 years so your serial number could be for an 82 94 or 06, not 99, model. Based on the parts manual for your model, yours has the transmission that was used in GE washers from 95 thru 06. The F in the model number indicates that the model was introduced in 2005. The user manual for your model has the date of 2005 in it. It was most certainly made in 2006


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

thefixer56 said:


> Not necessary to search further. I'm 100% confident it was manufactured in 2006. First, I don't know where you got 1999 from but GE recycles their serial number date codes every 12 years so your serial number could be for an 82 94 or 06, not 99, model. Based on the parts manual for your model, yours has the transmission that was used in GE washers from 95 thru 06. The F in the model number indicates that the model was introduced in 2005. The user manual for your model has the date of 2005 in it. It was most certainly made in 2006


Thank you, I used a wedsite that you enter brand, model and serial number and it usually give me good info but for this one it didn't. Thank you for the 2006 information!


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> your a pervert


I am, that's why I am trying to find her true age! :laughing: I don't know if she's too heavy for the spin cycle.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

a 9y/o ! your a real sicko ! but then if you look at it in "washing machine years", that would be 63. so your ok there :yes: . but still may be a pervert anyway :laughing:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

btw. why do you want to know how old it is ?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Fix'n it said:


> btw. why do you want to know how old it is ?


Probably for life expectancy reasons. I had a 2003 Kenmore washer that blew the transmission in 2006. That was because the wife decided to attempt to wash a sleeping bag in it.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah to figure how long this dryer will last.

I am hearing intermittent squeaky noises and I called an appliance repair service. They quoted me $100 for the service call, and the guy told me most likely the wheels need to be replaced and if so that's additional $150. Now I can get a new dryer from the big box stores for $399 and lower with a sale and discount coupon, so always the debate is to pay $250 to repair or $350 for a new one.


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

What wheels? It's a washing machine, not a dryer.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

thefixer56 said:


> What wheels? It's a washing machine, not a dryer.


If it is a front loader, there can be wheels to support the tub.


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

Model number WBB2090F1WW is a top loader.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

thefixer56 said:


> What wheels? It's a washing machine, not a dryer.


You are absolutely right, I got confused.

Here's what happened.

The property has an existing washer and dryer...the dryer started to make squeaky noises...so I took down the brand and model and tried to figure out their age. I sort of assumed they are similar ages.

For the dryer:

Brand: Maytag
Type: Clothes Dryer
Country: USA
Model: MDE8506AYW
Serial: 13560639UU

I looked it up and it says "product may have been manufactured *September of 1998*", and in speaking with an appliance service they quoted me $100 + $150 to replace the wheels or belts? I was wondering if If I should repair it or pay a bit more to get a new one. The inside looks fine, no rust no chip.

The washer, however, when I put in the brand - model - serial number the result says "product may have been manufactured *July of 1982 or 1994 or 2006*." which thefixer56 posted that it's from 2006.

So yes the item I was trying to date was a washer from 2006, the item I have trouble with was a dryer from 1998...17 years, so debating to replace or repair.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

miamicuse you may be able to get the parts cheaper from repairclinic.com. But personally I would just invest in commercial machines, that allows the tenants to use a pre-pay card to pay for use, or have the cost of use as a part of the contract for lease.

My mom's apartment complex went to the pay by card system, since the complex got tired of handling change.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Probably for life expectancy reasons. I had a 2003 Kenmore washer that blew the transmission in 2006. That was because the wife decided to attempt to wash a sleeping bag in it.


thats why i tell my wife to NOT put large things in ours, or do full loads. 
this puts less of a load on the parts = less likely to break


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Women generally like to date a dishwasher, because they are designed to be shoved in a hole. Some are attracted to ranges for the same reason.

I can see why you might want to date a washing machine, but if it is just a small load, you may want to just wash it yourself.

A cranberry front loader is quite attractive to me.


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

rjniles said:


> Similar minds run in the same gutter. That was also my first thought when I read the title:laughing:


X2...reminded me of my favorite movie, Big Man on Campus and this clip

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf8A9PV_cJ4


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

cleveman said:


> Women generally like to date a dishwasher, because they are designed to be shoved in a hole. Some are attracted to ranges for the same reason.
> 
> I can see why you might want to date a washing machine, but if it is just a small load, you may want to just wash it yourself.
> 
> A cranberry front loader is quite attractive to me.


a range? How dare you. A range just sets there the entire time but a washer, wow oh wow how my washer shakes for me.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Forget about dating washing machines. You'll just get agitated.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

but it's much cheaper to feed her detergent then fine wine and filet mignon and lobsters.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

miamicuse said:


> but it's much cheaper to feed her detergent then fine wine and filet mignon and lobsters.


Another fine example of why it is important not to confuse the words "then" and "than"! :no:


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2015)

Fix'n it said:


> a 9y/o ! your a real sicko ! but then if you look at it in "washing machine years", that would be 63. so your ok there :yes: . but still may be a pervert anyway :laughing:


RE: Dating a washer. 
I actually lol after reading the title of the post "dating a washing machine" The first thought that came to mind was that this poor guy has worked on the washer for way too long...it's now his Mon-Fri "date"! 

I do have a question: I have a GE front loading washer bought in 2011. Yesterday I actually overloaded it - too many towels with a pair of jeans, (yes, I did it!) Bottom line, the load washed, rinsed but when it came to spinning it basically stopped. Not stopping all together but slowing down to nil - rotating slowly one way, then the next until it would stop. I read up on how to get codes and found this: code T46. (I cleared and checked several time to make certain that there were no other codes but from there on 003 was the only code that showed. I assumed that I had screwed with the machine so much that the ability to check codes had stopped functioning properly. None the less, that was the first and only code -T46. I read about it and want any input as to whether it makes sense to have my husband "date" the washer or is it at the age that it would be wiser to invest in a new machine? One final note. When I cleaned out the bottom "catch-all", there was nothing much but water that was rather BLACK - no chunks of anything, merely black water. I read that it could be an indicator but haven't yet opened the thing up for further inspection. Thank you to those that care to respond for guidance.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Do any of you guys know how to turn a dishwasher into a snowblower?


----------

